# Textures...



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Wheat field with flattened perspective jazzed up in Perfect Effects 8. Makes an interesting desktop.


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Natural textures of fence post and barbed wire with accompanying flies


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Vine growing along wall


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

The lighthouse at Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia, peeping over an outcrop of rock.


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Hydrant with overlying texture


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Field of foxtails


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Wheat field


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 22, 2014)

Tree Bark


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 22, 2014)

dpc said:


> Field of foxtails



simple, but interesting


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> Tree Bark




Tree bark can make very interesting textural pictures.


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2014)

Not sure what kind of tree this is, but it has an interesting trunk.


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2014)

Trunk of cedar tree


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2014)

Serried rank of piers supporting a railway bridge


----------



## eyeland (Jun 22, 2014)

dpc said:


> Serried rank of piers supporting a railway bridge


Nice 
also refreshing with an alternative to the usual "anything shot with a/ in a / on a / of a" etc


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2014)

eyeland said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Serried rank of piers supporting a railway bridge
> ...




Thanks! Appreciate your comment.


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2014)

Cacti in a pot overlaid with texture in Perfect Effects.


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2014)

Detail of peacock tail feathers


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 23, 2014)

Beach Sand.


----------



## dpc (Jun 23, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Beach Sand.




Reminds me of where I'd like to be.


----------



## dpc (Jun 23, 2014)

Birch grove


----------



## dpc (Jun 23, 2014)

Leaf on beach


----------



## dpc (Jun 23, 2014)

Stony beach


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 24, 2014)

Standing under asian melon plants


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 24, 2014)

A few more...


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Field of foxtails 2


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Poinsettia leaf overlain with brocade texture. Being a bit whimsical here


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Detail of old iron bridge on Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Siding on old shed


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Water cascading over large river weir


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 24, 2014)

dpc said:


> Field of foxtails 2



I really like this one. Just downloaded to my screen saver. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Field of foxtails 2
> ...




No, I don't mind. Glad you like it.


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2014)

Door at winery


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2014)

Inner wall of Citadel in Halifax NS


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2014)

Water running over river weir 2


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2014)

Cherry tree in full blossom last February in Victoria, British Columbia. Maybe it's a plum tree, not sure.


----------



## jonny985 (Jun 30, 2014)

Here are a few from a recent trip to San Francisco


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2014)

Wild grasses and flowers in the ditch on the outskirts of town.


----------



## dpc (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildflower with added texture


----------



## Hill Benson (Jul 15, 2014)

Untitled by cnlkurtz, on Flickr


----------



## MacroBug (Jul 15, 2014)

Weathered old gate


----------



## MacroBug (Jul 15, 2014)

A couple more:


----------



## nineyards (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## scott_m (Jul 15, 2014)

AIM-9 Sidewinder rolleron detail


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2014)

Cedar trunk


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2014)

Vine leaves on wall


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2014)

Ripening wheat field


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 4, 2014)

A few....


----------



## nonac (Aug 5, 2014)

The detail of a wave splash. Kind of looks like strands of cotton candy the way the light is reflecting off of it.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2014)

1. Puff ball at the edge of a flax field
2. Weeds and wildflowers in a country ditch


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 8, 2014)

Water


----------



## dpc (Aug 9, 2014)

1. Flax
2. Crop


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 1, 2014)

Coming Changes...


----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2014)

Brick wall (nothing like stating the obvious)


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 3, 2014)

I rise your brick wall, dpc, with a few meters, and adds some odd looking roof tiles.


----------



## dpc (Sep 4, 2014)

Tibetan singing bowl with subtle brocaded texture overlay


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2014)

Detail carved into the hull of a longboat at the superb Viking Ship Museum in Oslo. Astonishingly well-preserved considering that this sat buried in mud for about a thousand years.



Viking Ship Carving II by colin|whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 21, 2014)

Ripe flax - capsules


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

dpc said:


> Field of foxtails



sweet texture)) good job


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2014)

canon_guy said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Field of foxtails
> ...




Thanks


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2014)

Detail of totem pole by the Royal British Columbia Museum in Victoria, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2014)

Detail of church door


----------



## jarrodeu (Oct 24, 2014)

Some airplane texture.
Jarrod






http://www.pbase.com/jarrodeu


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2014)

1. Shrub
2. Wild grass


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2014)

jarrodeu said:


> Some airplane texture.
> Jarrod
> 
> 
> ...



Really nice. Love the colours.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 26, 2014)

Few rusty photos from Calico Ghost town:


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 26, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Few rusty photos from Calico Ghost town:


I love the colour tones of the 2nd one! It's very pleasant.


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Few rusty photos from Calico Ghost town:




Right. I like the second one in particular. Love the colour.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks DominoDude and dpc 

@ dpc - I downloaded some photos from you, as PC background. Thanks for sharing your photos with us.


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks DominoDude and dpc
> 
> @ dpc - I downloaded some photos from you, as PC background. Thanks for sharing your photos with us.



You're welcome.


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2015)

Not sure this is the best place for it, but............


----------



## andarx (Jan 5, 2015)

5DII, 24-105mm, a few second exposure


Water and light 2 by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

Two takes on the poinsettia sitting on my dining room table.


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

Two takes on a knothole in my backyard fence. It was - 25 C out, so I didn't stand around composing for very long.


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

Knothole #2


----------



## slclick (Jan 10, 2015)

brume


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2015)

slclick said:


> brume



Very nice.


----------



## slclick (Jan 10, 2015)

foundry



btw Thanks Click


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

slclick said:


> foundry
> 
> 
> 
> btw Thanks Click




Nice picture. I like this kind of stuff. Good job.


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2015)

1. Entry to winery shop
2. Entry to legislative building in Victoria, BC


----------



## slclick (Jan 10, 2015)

foundry 2

A couple years ago I was on a break between classes and wandered down the street to a Brass Foundry , http://statebrass.com/Products/ and asked if I could shoot. It was an awesome location for textures, gold and brass tones, low key images etc. 

Love spots like that for abstraction and industrial photography.


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2015)

Forest.


----------



## dpc (Jan 11, 2015)

slclick said:


> foundry 2
> 
> A couple years ago I was on a break between classes and wandered down the street to a Brass Foundry , http://statebrass.com/Products/ and asked if I could shoot. It was an awesome location for textures, gold and brass tones, low key images etc.
> 
> Love spots like that for abstraction and industrial photography.




Very nice.


----------



## andarx (Jan 11, 2015)

Green Tea by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jan 12, 2015)

Got one today in an icy pond.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking up through stairway leading to the deck of railway bridge


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2015)

The first one is a macro shot of a crabapple. The others are photos of the bark on an old elm tree in my back yard.


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2015)

Elm bark


----------



## dpc (Feb 8, 2015)

Vignette of totem pole and yes , this is the correct orientation.


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2015)

1. Detail of glass vase
2 & 3. Artificially (as if it weren't obvious) textured tulip petals


----------



## ecka (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice texture collection here. I think I'm going to contribute a little. 




IMG_3929 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2015)

dpc said:


> 1. Detail of glass vase
> 2 & 3. Artificially (as if it weren't obvious) textured tulip petals




Cool shots, dpc


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Detail of glass vase
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

Locks


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2015)

I posted this in another forum but thought it would go well here, too. New railway ties stacked and ready for placement. I didn't shoot this with a Canon camera, as is obvious, but with a Fujifilm X100 (original). My brother-in-law offered to sell me his at a price that was impossible to refuse since I've been vaguely thinking of a smaller camera for casual walking around. I'd have much preferred a Canon M3 but since that wasn't in the cards I decided to go with the Fuji. I don't mind the files at all. The colours are good. The menu system is a real dog's breakfast in my opinion and the write speed is awful. Anyway, beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2015)

Manhole cover


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2015)

Railway ties, iteration 2


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2015)

Tulip petals


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2015)

Tulip leaves


----------



## Eldar (Apr 18, 2015)

dpc said:


> Tulip petals


Very nice dpc!


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2015)

Eldar said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Tulip petals
> ...



Thanks, Eldar! Have a great day.


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 19, 2015)

Can I play too?


----------



## ecka (Apr 19, 2015)

5D Mark II + Sigma 150mm F2.8 EX APO DG HSM Macro



IMG_5727 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Al Chemist (Apr 20, 2015)

i was one of the early purchasers of the 100-400 L V2. Of course it was winter and there wasn't a lot to photograph but I captured some of the rocks around our winterized fountain to see how the close focus was going to be for butterflies, etc. Wow, this is a nice lens. I just liked the different textures in this picture...hope you do also.


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2015)

Al Chemist said:


> i was one of the early purchasers of the 100-400 L V2. Of course it was winter and there wasn't a lot to photograph but I captured some of the rocks around our winterized fountain to see how the close focus was going to be for butterflies, etc. Wow, this is a nice lens. I just liked the different textures in this picture...hope you do also.





I like the mixture of textures.


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2015)

danski0224 said:


>



I especially like this one.


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2015)

Barbed wire


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2015)

Early spring farmland with some heat haze going on in the distance.


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2015)

Bark of an ancient elm


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)

Drying mud


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2015)

Water flowing over river weir: Iteration #3


----------



## ecka (May 9, 2015)

dpc said:


> Water flowing over river weir: Iteration #3



Ooo, nice


----------



## Click (May 9, 2015)

dpc said:


> Water flowing over river weir: Iteration #3




Cool shot.  Nice effect.


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2015)

ecka said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Water flowing over river weir: Iteration #3
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Water flowing over river weir: Iteration #3
> ...



Thanks! The pelicans weren't doing much of interest, so I was reduced to shooting the water.


----------



## sama (May 10, 2015)

tree tumor or a face


----------



## nineyards (May 10, 2015)

Always loved the way the rain can polish up old tree roots and trunks

Fallen autumn leaves


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2015)

Water flowing over river dam, iteration #4


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 7, 2015)

Never shared anything before here; hope y'all like them! Been meaning to do some work with textures, but here are a few I've done already.


----------



## dpc (Aug 27, 2015)

Tabletop


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2015)

Purfling, binding and marquetry backstrip from a flamenco guitar.


----------



## TheJock (Sep 21, 2015)

Thought I’d post this in here.
We have a tree that weeps sap bubbles constantly. They have mostly been globe like hard bubbles, but one became drippy and it caught my eye.
First was with my 100-400L as that's what was on the camera, the second was with my 100 macro, shot at f32 handheld, on reflection I should have grabbed the tripod too!!


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2015)

Barnacles


----------



## rgb (Dec 26, 2015)

Negative

just snow


----------

